#ubuntuforums 2011-04-04
<s-fox> Hello.
<s-fox> Hello.
<FTMichael> wee, netsplit.
<uofm49426> no one in macbuntu so this will have to do 
<crond> eh?
<crond> I on occasion run Ubuntu on my mac, but it's a ppc G5.
<uofm49426> i was just taking about the themer 
<uofm49426> to make ubuntu look like osx
<crond> Ohh.
<crond> Not familiar with that.
<uofm49426> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<uofm49426> check it try it its a tar ball
<jdong> gross!
<uofm49426> just extract the file the ./install.sh
<uofm49426> you can uninstall.sh and it will go 
<uofm49426> if you dont like it
<jdong> hmm you know what, I'm incredibly bored right now, I am tempted to fire up a virtual machine to try that
<jdong> people and their fascination to make their OS look like another one :)
<crond> jdong: make my OS X look like QNX, kplsthx.
<jdong> but but, qnx doesn't look like anything!
<crond> well it's gui thingy I forget the name of
<uofm49426> i was having problems with The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet".
<uofm49426> and the window tool bar
<uofm49426> i fixed it 
<crond> jdong: Photon, that's it.
<jdong> gross too :)
<uofm49426> one thing is there a program like in mint kde were i can easlly edit grub
 * jdong goes back to his fullscreen terminal login
<jdong> are there any GRUB2 compatible GRUB editors?
<uofm49426> installing ubuntu it didnt write my windows init
<uofm49426> its just a boot edit gui program
<jdong> well yes, those are wrappers around the GRUB config files. I was unaware that they've been updated to reflect grub2
<crond> time to see if I can beat debian ppc into submission.  brb
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-07
<Shadow__X> hey guys when i am trying to boot an ubuntu live image from a 2010 mac mini i am able to select live mode but then the screen goes black and does not come back even when removing quiet from the boot line
<Shadow__X> i hear it reading from the cd though
<celestial> hi everyonecan anyone tell me how to install cursors i have some with the extention .cur and want to know how to peice them together to use them
<Calyp> http://www.stickycomics.com/wp-content/uploads/os_couples.jpg
<michael_> can anyone on here help me with mass storage devices?
<Bachstel1e> michael_: what's the issue ?
<michael_> ok this is really weird for me. i have two usb thumb drives. made by the same company. they won't work unless i plug one in first, then plug in the second one and then ubuntu will pop up with a file system with the usb drive
<michael_> file system window*
<Bachstel1e> that's weird indeed
<michael_> yes it is lol and i have two other usb devices like my wireless adaptor and mouse adapator and they work fine
<crond> Okay I need some help - AMD V160 2.4ghz vs. AMD Athlon II X2 P340 2.2 ghz both with 4GB DDR3 and Radeon Mobility HD 4250 graphics.  Which is better for some mobile gaming like WoW or Torchlight, etc?
<Shadow__X> hey guys i have a question my sans digital 4 port esata enclosure uses port multipliers for each drive. Under windows only one drive shows up when using the integrated esata port on my dell m6400 in windows 7 but when i am running ubuntu 10.10 2 drives are detected and i am able to mount them but any io from the drives makes my system load sky rocket to 6 levels
#ubuntuforums 2011-04-08
<Frogulis> hello people
<Frogulis> can anyone explain to me (in small easy words :P) the meaning of "private" and "public" related to classes and structures please? (C++)
<Shadow__X> private would be for a specific function where as public is kind of like a global variable
<Shadow__X> take what i say with a grain of salt as i can be wrong
<Shadow__X> i have not used c++ in a very long time
<Frogulis> so if i create a class within a function, the variables inside it can only be used by that one function?
<Shadow__X> specifically i think the variables are locked within the funtion
<Shadow__X> so yes but i could be wrong
<Frogulis> class blah {
<Frogulis>   int x;
<Frogulis> {
<Frogulis> }
<Frogulis> *
<Frogulis> argh
<Frogulis> gawd
<Frogulis> i stuffed that up
<Frogulis> anyway
<Frogulis> i think i get you
<Frogulis> thanks
<s-fox> Hello.
<dsuch> Hi there, I've just released software which is very happy to run on Ubuntu (it's a security proxy) and would like to let the people on forums know about it.
<dsuch> Was wondering if you could perhaps recommend the forum for sending out the announcement? The last thing I'd like to do is to have it look like some sort of spam.
<dsuch> I'm browsing the list of forums and can't quite find the right place (maybe there is none?)
